# TT-RS coming to Canada



## mattenfeu (Mar 8, 2003)

For those who can read French, the article below from a well known Montreal newspaper states that the TT-RS is slated for a Summer 2010 release in Canadian dealers and price is expected to be approximately $69,000 CAD.
I would assume the U.S. will be getting it as well although the article does not mention it.
http://monvolant.cyberpresse.c...e.php


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada (mattenfeu)*

Wow, that is encouraging news for sure.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

There's no way that the U.S. is not getting this car if Canada is getting it right?


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Pretty much. But if we do get the RS without you, maybe we'll grey market a few to you guys who really want one! For a price...


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

man this sure sounds good, the price is kinda scary but lets see it in the flesh. make mine suzuka grey with a dark red interior Please!


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada (mattenfeu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattenfeu* »_For those who can read French, the article below from a well known Montreal newspaper states that the TT-RS is slated for a Summer 2010 release in Canadian dealers and price is expected to be approximately $69,000 CAD.
I would assume the U.S. will be getting it as well although the article does not mention it.
http://monvolant.cyberpresse.c...e.php 

There is no way it will be $69,000. A base version is 56,000 Euros and a competitive product such as the SLK55 is $85,00 CAD. If it were $69,000 it would be the bargain of the century since it has the same 0-60 time as the V8 R8. I would guess $69,000 USD and closer to $78,000 CAD.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

We can sit and speculate but I know a certain someone on this forum will have an all out hissy fit because of it.
I'm still sticking to my guns. I'm guessing base MSRP will be about $55k USD. We should have a contest


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*









Just posted this in our Audi News Blog. FYI.
There's been some suggestion amongst the Canadian press that the TTRS is in the bag for North America. This probably stems from a Canadian wave of journalists going on the launch for the car the week before the 24 Hours of Le Mans and thus making the assumption it is, in fact, coming. This becomes even more poignant when you consider anything destined for North America pretty much means the USA has to be involved.
That the Canadian journos went to the launch is significant. That bodes well for TTRS, but it doesn't confirm it we're told by some Audi Canada contacts. Further, we know for a fact that American journalists did not attend the event. One can read bad things from those very same tea leaves I suspect.
So what's the status on TTRS for North America then? We're still waiting to see. Our indicators remain in the positive and we have great reason to believe that the absence of a manual transmission TTS bodes well for a future TTRS covering that base in the continued strategy to keep configuration complexity at a minimum. Even still, it's not a done deal yet and that's the official word.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Just posted this in our Audi News Blog. FYI.
There's been some suggestion amongst the Canadian press that the TTRS is in the bag for North America. This probably stems from a Canadian wave of journalists going on the launch for the car the week before the 24 Hours of Le Mans and thus making the assumption it is, in fact, coming. This becomes even more poignant when you consider anything destined for North America pretty much means the USA has to be involved.
That the Canadian journos went to the launch is significant. That bodes well for TTRS, but it doesn't confirm it we're told by some Audi Canada contacts. Further, we know for a fact that American journalists did not attend the event. One can read bad things from those very same tea leaves I suspect.
So what's the status on TTRS for North America then? We're still waiting to see. Our indicators remain in the positive and we have great reason to believe that the absence of a manual transmission TTS bodes well for a future TTRS covering that base in the continued strategy to keep configuration complexity at a minimum. Even still, it's not a done deal yet and that's the official word.

Yup... no decision has been made. Sounds like the decision will be finalized hopefully by the end of the month!!!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't see the logic that since there's no manual in the TTS, the TTRS will come to the US. It makes more sense just to start offering the manual TTS in 2010.
The exhaust sound of this car is awesome, but aside from that I'm not sure it will sell any better than the TTS.
I guess if the coupe comes in under $60K fully loaded with mag ride, it might have a chance.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_I don't see the logic that since there's no manual in the TTS, the TTRS will come to the US. It makes more sense just to start offering the manual TTS in 2010.
The exhaust sound of this car is awesome, but aside from that I'm not sure it will sell any better than the TTS.
I guess if the coupe comes in under $60K fully loaded with mag ride, it might have a chance.

What if it came at $55k (base coupe) and was limited to 1000 units for the US?








Would you buy one now?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_What if it came at $55k (base coupe) and was limited to 1000 units for the US?








Would you buy one now?

If it came with everything in my TTS (minus the DSG, even), I would have bought it for...probably $60K. That's a $7K premium on MSRP...essentially just for the engine, without the DSG.
The problem is...that is me. I'm not sure many others Americans think that is a good deal on an Audi TT. But yes, I think 1000 of them could be sold. I might even trade in the TTS







.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

$7k is not just for the engine. you need to check the brakes, the more expensive interior, exterior etc. 
Hell, look at the Z06 to ZR1 price difference!! $7k is a steal!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_I don't see the logic that since there's no manual in the TTS, the TTRS will come to the US. It makes more sense just to start offering the manual TTS in 2010.


It's a question of complexity for dealers. As it is Audi offers a LOT more drivetrain/car offerings than say Lexus who sells a lot of cars with the same drivetrains. Audi customers demand it for sure, but the question is whether it's worth having a manual of both such specialty cars. For allof us on here the answer is a resounding yes, but the greater market (and even the greater TT market) isn't of the same mind as those in here. If a TTS manual comes, the likelihood of a TTRS in the US with a manual (only tranny offered on that car) is much lower. Trust me.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_$7k is not just for the engine. you need to check the brakes, the more expensive interior, exterior etc. 
Hell, look at the Z06 to ZR1 price difference!! $7k is a steal!

I made the $7K figure up, as what I'd think is a fair premium. I personally don't know what the difference in the 2 braking systems is, but I doubt it justifies much more of a premium. Interior and exterior...again, I'm perfectly content with both on the TTS. So, for me the premium would essentially be just the engine.
The ZR1 is not a good comparison.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

The ZR1 is a good comparison


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

For the USA, the premium will also mean the only manual trans of the bunch. The performance potential of the 5cyl is higher, Haldex gets some upgrades, etc. 
The thing of it is this. Not every TT customer is a TTRS customer. For many in the Audi fold, the S car is enough and that's why the S-cars sell the way they do in greater numbers. However, there are those who want the best and the TTRS is the best in its line. Just as the Z06 is more than enough for many Vette owners, the ZR-1 will still find its buyers.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, that interior is beautiful. But isn't that an option, and not the standard? Yes, the brake upgrade is nice.
I would buy this car...depending on the price. I forget what we're debating.
What I'm saying is that if this car isn't around $60K (well equipped), I think it's a tough sell.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Yes, interior is an option. But, a the limited numbers being considered, they could choose to make it standard.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If we do get it, it won't be with those seats. We will get the TTS seats... possibly in the TTRS perforated leather. Don't get me wrong, I love the seats. There is just too many reasons we won't get them. 1. No Airbags, 2. Cost for certification for such a low volume car (1k units), 3. Not available even in the R8.
Audi did the same thing with the RS4, using the S4 seats. At this point I don't care, I just want the car stateside


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (353S)*

I can't wait to hear it....like this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_At this point I don't care, I just want the car stateside









Are you really considering getting rid of your TTS to get one? 
I wonder if the previous TTS sales might actually hinder RS sales. In other words, I bought the TTS because it was available. I figured the RS would eventually come, but I wasn't in the mood to wait. Now I'd have to take a loss on the TTS, in order to buy an RS. It's too bad that both cars weren't available closer in time. Audi might have sold RS's to those of us who bought TTS's.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
Are you really considering getting rid of your TTS to get one? 
I wonder if the previous TTS sales might actually hinder RS sales. In other words, I bought the TTS because it was available. I figured the RS would eventually come, but I wasn't in the mood to wait. Now I'd have to take a loss on the TTS, in order to buy an RS. It's too bad that both cars weren't available closer in time. Audi might have sold RS's to those of us who bought TTS's.

My guess is the TTRS will be very limited in numbers. They've gone as low as 300ish for RS4 Cabriolet, but that engine had been federalized. Still, how about 1000?


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'd be the first in line to sign up for a TT-RS...trade in the TTS.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_I'd be the first in line to sign up for a TT-RS...trade in the TTS.

Nah... you would be second behind me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Lol, well...we fight! I hope it hurries up...accidently put a small door ding in the ole' girl today







Time to trade it in...sigh.
I hope I can manage to get it out. STUPID STUPID STUPID


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_Nah... you would be second behind me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't know. The TTS is a great car, and I'm not sure the RS is such an improvement to trade it in...an likely get hosed in the process.
I admit that eventually I want a car that is more agressive than than the TTS. Perhaps I will just keep the TTS, eventually making it a winter car, and get a Porsche for the summer. That would be a few years down the road. The cheaper alternative would be to just trade in the TTS for the RS. Time will tell.
Yes George, I think Audi could sell 1000 of these...if they are around $60K with the magnetic ride (for the coupe).


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

bump from the dead, is the RS still coming or has it come? what about us canadians? any infooo


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (janjan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *janjan* »_bump from the dead, is the RS still coming or has it come? what about us canadians? any infooo

No,No, No and No... TT desire is disappearing.
Dec 2009 = 175 (Dec 2008 = 180) -2.8%
Full Year 2009 = 1,935 (2008 = 4,486) -56.9%
I have since ordered a Boxster Spyder.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (353S)*

what about the rs coming to the usa??


----------



## alexyvr (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi George, 
If they're planning on selling the R4 in the US as the successor to the TTRS or in addition to it, they'll probably be using the 5-pot, yes? Therefore it gets much cheaper to federalize a TTRS when you think of the economies of scale that the R4 would bring (same engine, same process). . .


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_
No,No, No and No... TT desire is disappearing.
Dec 2009 = 175 (Dec 2008 = 180) -2.8%
Full Year 2009 = 1,935 (2008 = 4,486) -56.9%
I have since ordered a Boxster Spyder.

Hold on, if Dec. 2009 was only down 3% on Dec. 2008, maybe the demand just took a hit with the economy along with all luxury/sport brands. Porsche's Q2 is not even over so I didn't find figures there for the obvious reasons, but their public statements say overall 08/09 sales were down 20-30% and according to Wikipedia, Boxster sales were down 42% in 2006, down another 24% in 2007, and down another 24% in 2008. 
I wouldn't necessarily conclude the TT is any worse off than other luxury sports and GT cars, and the TT-S even seems to be gathering more a little more acclaim lately (see, e.g., the Car and Driver Lightning Lap from this month's issue), though much of the motoring press still wear track day blinders much of the time IMHO and will tend to overweight what a car is like driving at 10/10ths and comparatively underweight comfort, design, noise, and other day to day liveability factors. (Then again, for you, if you bought a Spyder, you're probably exactly the right audience for this weighting.







)


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (JimInSF)*

will the r4 be available in canada?


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_
Hold on, if Dec. 2009 was only down 3% on Dec. 2008, maybe the demand just took a hit with the economy along with all luxury/sport brands. Porsche's Q2 is not even over so I didn't find figures there for the obvious reasons, but their public statements say overall 08/09 sales were down 20-30% and according to Wikipedia, Boxster sales were down 42% in 2006, down another 24% in 2007, and down another 24% in 2008. 
I wouldn't necessarily conclude the TT is any worse off than other luxury sports and GT cars, and the TT-S even seems to be gathering more a little more acclaim lately (see, e.g., the Car and Driver Lightning Lap from this month's issue), though much of the motoring press still wear track day blinders much of the time IMHO and will tend to overweight what a car is like driving at 10/10ths and comparatively underweight comfort, design, noise, and other day to day liveability factors. (Then again, for you, if you bought a Spyder, you're probably exactly the right audience for this weighting.







)

I'm not saying that the TT sales percentage decrease is worse than others... What I'm saying is that Audi is not going to bring the TTRS stateside or to Canada... Current sales numbers do not support the justification of certification cost. Knowing this I have decided to buy a Boxster Spyder. For me it makes more sense. I predict Audi will discontinue the TT and replace it with the R4... This will eliminate the poor perception the TT has had while allowing to raise the price over the TT. The Mk2 TT had two issues here stateside that handicapped sales. First was the lack of Manual Transmission. Second was the introduction of the A5/S5. The price overlap killed sales.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (353S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *353S* »_I'm not saying that the TT sales percentage decrease is worse than others... What I'm saying is that Audi is not going to bring the TTRS stateside or to Canada... Current sales numbers do not support the justification of certification cost. Knowing this I have decided to buy a Boxster Spyder. For me it makes more sense. I predict Audi will discontinue the TT and replace it with the R4... This will eliminate the poor perception the TT has had while allowing to raise the price over the TT. The Mk2 TT had two issues here stateside that handicapped sales. First was the lack of Manual Transmission. Second was the introduction of the A5/S5. The price overlap killed sales.

I don't know whether they'll bring it here or not, but I don't think a price overlap with the A5/S5 "killed sales," and you yourself acknowledge that other luxury/sport marques are experiencing the same drop. Yes, the A5/S5 and TT/TTS/TTRS are both 2 door four seater coupes, but they're so different that I have to think a lot of TT buyers would not be all that interested in an A5/S5, and vice versa. (I could be wrong here, but at least for me, these seem like very different cars, and the price difference is also substantial - an optioned up S5 is $15k more than the TTS Prestige, this is a nearly 30% difference, so the exact same would be true as to the Cayman/Boxster cannibalizing 911 sales.)
I also think it's way overstating the case to say the TT has a "poor perception" - while there have been some autojourno comparative criticisms of the road feel as compared to the Boxster (which is simultaneously reviewed as having a much less liveable ride and comparatively poor interior even when optioned at 40% more expensive), and of the DSG on takeoff from a stop (and there are no shortage of criticisms out there of the Porsche PDK and BMW DCT either), look, e.g., at the Lightning Lap article I posted, or the CNET or NY Times reviews. This is not "poor perception" IMHO - I think perhaps you are taking the few criticisms of the automotive press and turning them into something much bigger than they are because you have chosen to switch marques and want to feel like you made the right choice. The Spyder is a beautiful thing, congrats on your purchase, but I don't think I agree with your conclusions about the TT.


----------



## 353S (May 24, 2008)

*Re: (JimInSF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimInSF* »_
I don't know whether they'll bring it here or not, but I don't think a price overlap with the A5/S5 "killed sales," and you yourself acknowledge that other luxury/sport marques are experiencing the same drop. Yes, the A5/S5 and TT/TTS/TTRS are both 2 door four seater coupes, but they're so different that I have to think a lot of TT buyers would not be all that interested in an A5/S5, and vice versa. (I could be wrong here, but at least for me, these seem like very different cars, and the price difference is also substantial - an optioned up S5 is $15k more than the TTS Prestige, this is a nearly 30% difference, so the exact same would be true as to the Cayman/Boxster cannibalizing 911 sales.)
I also think it's way overstating the case to say the TT has a "poor perception" - while there have been some autojourno comparative criticisms of the road feel as compared to the Boxster (which is simultaneously reviewed as having a much less liveable ride and comparatively poor interior even when optioned at 40% more expensive), and of the DSG on takeoff from a stop (and there are no shortage of criticisms out there of the Porsche PDK and BMW DCT either), look, e.g., at the Lightning Lap article I posted, or the CNET or NY Times reviews. This is not "poor perception" IMHO - I think perhaps you are taking the few criticisms of the automotive press and turning them into something much bigger than they are because you have chosen to switch marques and want to feel like you made the right choice. The Spyder is a beautiful thing, congrats on your purchase, but I don't think I agree with your conclusions about the TT.

The Porsche 987(Boxster/Cayman) dropped in sales by 41% (3875/6495), The TT dropped 57% (1,935/4,486). Note the volume difference... which in this case is more important. Audi didn't even sell 2000 TT's here last year, that's bad. Especially when they sold 82,716 cars in total for the USA in 2009. The USA's desire for the TT has dropped dramatically compared to the rest of the world. The A5/S5 is a different story! In 2008 Audi sold 6,282 A5/S5's and then 9,800 in 2009! That's a 56% increase and nearly 5 times the volume of the TT!
Yes to the hardcore enthusiast they are very different cars... but the general American public sees more value in the A5/S5 over the TT. Numbers don't lie. 
Don't think I'm bashing the TT. I loved my TTS and the three other previous TT's I've owned. I just missed having a manual and wanted change and if Audi had offered the TTRS, I would have purchased that instead. But due to poor USA TT sales the TTRS will not happen for us stateside. I know several people at Audi Corporate and they have stated they have to sell 1000 TTRS's to justify certification cost... and the fact they can't sell 2000 normal TT's and TTS's combined is a HUGE problem.
We'll just agree to disagree!
Cheers











_Modified by 353S at 7:46 PM 1/25/2010_


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (353S)*

Oh, I'm not actually sure I disagree on that much, I just _hope_ you're wrong about them bringing the TT-RS here. Then again, I'm not totally sure I'd buy it anyway - I thought the price/performance ratio of the regular TT-S was just about perfect and just couldn't stomach the extra $20k to get a Boxster up to spec, so perhaps I'd feel the same about the TT-RS. (Then again, I'm probably kidding myself - I just love the Mk 2 TT and would almost assuredly have ordered an RS if I could. {Sigh})
I DO think Audi screwed up big time by allowing poor shifting DSGs into the hands of journalists for testing, and that this may have had some impact on sales. There were also some early issues with the media system, etc. that were reported and it would behoove Audi, IMHO, to get these cars reevaluated with the bugs worked out. (Of course, the new TTS I test drove had a hesitation from stop that was noticeable and bothered me - I'm only hoping that either I can learn to drive it so as to minimize or eliminate this, or that the one I drove had a wonky DSG from the factory and that my new car will get a good one. So perhaps the bugs are not out just yet...? Fingers crossed!)


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada (mattenfeu)*











_Modified by Regina_TT at 10:58 PM 3/10/2010_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada (Regina_TT)*

RS5 in 2 to 3 YEARS are they high? By that time - it would be so outdated.


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_RS5 in 2 to 3 YEARS are they high? By that time - it would be so outdated.

No kidding, another year and they'll have a new model of the A5 out in Europe. They always underpromise though. My guess is that it will come to the US in a year and then Canada shortly after. It's gonna be friggin pricey though!


----------



## mattenfeu (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada (Regina_TT)*

Interesting. I just read an article in today's French newspaper La Presse stating that Audi Canada *will* import 250 units in the country by the end of the year. They even included pictures, presumably for emphasis. No word on the price or availability in the U.S.
http://monvolant.cyberpresse.c...d.php 

_Modified by mattenfeu at 4:19 PM 3/17/2010_


_Modified by mattenfeu at 11:16 PM 3/17/2010_


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada (mattenfeu)*

Isn't that the same publication that originally suggested the TT RS was coming to Canada? And 250 units? There's barely 250 units of the entire TT range being sold in a year in Canada, let alone the TTS or TT RS.


----------



## mattenfeu (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada (Regina_TT)*

Yes it is the same newspaper. It usually is a credible source, but I don't know if it makes sense. 250 units does sound like a lot given the low volume of the regular TT and TTS. Doesn't it make more sense to get an S5 for that kind of money? 


_Modified by mattenfeu at 11:17 PM 3/17/2010_


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: TT-RS coming to Canada (mattenfeu)*

Don't get me wrong, I _do_ want to believe! lol It just pisses me off when people print stuff like that. I'd like to know where they are sourcing the info. You should write them and ask. I would if I spoke French.


----------



## kkapoor (Mar 1, 2010)

If they bring the TTRS I'd hope they'd bring the RS5 as well. One without the other doesn't make sense. I'd take the RS5 over the TTRS any day.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

So it's been recently posted on a few other forums by an ABS in Mississauga, ON that the TTRS is slated to hit Canada in 2011. 

My dealer called me today to let me know that he has confirmation that Canada should see the TTRS in the third quarter as a 2012 model. 

Who wants to buy a used stage 2 TTS?!


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Please, PLEASE, just get me a MANUAL TT, I sign NOW...:banghead:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Regina_TT said:


> So it's been recently posted on a few other forums by an ABS in Mississauga, ON that the TTRS is slated to hit Canada in 2011.
> 
> My dealer called me today to let me know that he has confirmation that Canada should see the TTRS in the third quarter as a 2012 model.
> 
> Who wants to buy a used stage 2 TTS?!


 
Me Me Me Me Me!!!!


----------

